# Anybody on Facebook? VOTE for us to win $25,000!



## APBT_Fanatic

*PLEASE VOTE FOR US TO WIN $25,000!!*

Chase Community Giving is giving $25,000 to the 100 charities who have the most votes by 5/4!

Please "Like" the Chase Community Giving page: http://www.facebook.com/ChaseCommunityGiving?ref=ts
Then VOTE on our page: http://bit.ly/dtgP6v

You only need to vote ONCE & share! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Isa

I am not on facebook but my sister is, she just voted for you


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thank you!


----------



## Angi

I voted. I will try to get my F/B friend to also. I hope you win!


----------



## bikerchicspain

I have voted and I have sent all my contacts messages for them to vote for you also


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thank you guys very much!

I had no idea we were in the running until one of our supporters emailed me yesterday saying she voted for us. Thankfully, voting only started yesterday, but I hope we can get some more votes to stay in the running!

I noticed that their "Leaderboard" is updated only once a day, so I do not believe it is very accurate.


----------



## dmarcus

Just got mine and my daughters vote.. I will get my wife to vote as well..


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thank you!

I just read the site again, and it says the Leaderboard is updated twice a day. The last time was at 6am, and we are not listed on it yet. Hopefully we will be when they update it again.


----------



## Angi

How do we share it? There is no share button.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Angi said:


> How do we share it? There is no share button.
> 
> How do we share it? There is no share button.





You are asking a Facebook illiterate. Haha!
I am not sure....

Maybe just post something like what my original post on this thread says?


We were ranked #102 at 6am! Please keep the votes coming!


----------



## Angi

LOL I did that. Every time I have F/B figured out they change it. Drives me crazy! Usually there is a way to send stuff to people or invite them to participate. Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like your now in 88th place. Wow lots of wonderful projects in the top 100!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

I might be starting to get annoying BUT.....

As of 3am, we are 79th place in the Top 100! If you have not done so already, PLEASE VOTE FOR US and then share it with your friends and family! 

We have a HUGE project coming up (will be announcing it in about a week!) that this money is very much needed for!

$25,000 is A LOT of money and this is a very easy way to obtain it... we just need everybody's help in doing so! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Isa

Is there a way to vote if we are not on FB? 
YOU HAVE TO WIN !!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

No, you have to have a Facebook.
... But you could create one, vote, and then never use it again!


----------



## Isa

Will do (or will try too lol)


----------



## Skyler Nell

I voted


----------



## Angi

You can vote like 10 times. So keep voting!

You can vote like 10 times. So keep voting!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Angi said:


> You can vote like 10 times. So keep voting!
> 
> You can vote like 10 times. So keep voting!






You can only vote for a particular charity once though. 

Thank you everybody!


----------



## zoogrl

I voted! I will pass the word to my other fb friends & see if they will vote too. Good Luck!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

WE ARE SLIPPING OFF THE TOP 100!!!

We were in the 60's, but are now in 82nd place. Please spread the word and keep the votes coming!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Leash Animal Rescue <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Fri, April 29, 2011 11:22:59 PM
Subject: Chase tricks charities & cuts voters short in Chase Community Giving $25,000 grants!*

Please see below for the email I was sent from Chase Community Giving, regarding the $25,000 grants their are doing on Facebook.
Also, please read my response to them.

Up until today, we remained on the LeaderBoard in the Top 100 charities. The only reason we fell off is due to the fact I recieved this email and stopped networking our organization for this round, as there is obviously no chance we will win, thanks to Chase Community Giving's error.

Lastly, please feel free to contact Chase Community Giving at [email protected] and politely let them know how you feel about them tricking rescues (we weren't the only one!). Also, if you voted for our rescue, politely tell them you want your 1 vote back to vote for another charity who actually has a chance to win!

Supporters of the other rescue organizations are livid, as they were also in the Top 100 on the LeaderBoard as well when Chase Community Giving kicked them out of the running due to their own error!

Thank you,

Kelly
President-Founder
~LEASH Animal Rescue~
[email protected]
www.leashanimalrescue.org 

*CHASE COMMUNITY GIVING'S EMAIL:

From: Philanthropy and Community Relations <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, April 29, 2011 2:19:07 PM
Subject: A Message From Chase Community Giving*

We are pleased to inform you that your organization is currently receiving votes in the Spring 2011 Chase Community Giving program and is ranked among the top 200 vote-getting charities. In order to be eligible to win grant dollars, your organization is required to submit financial statements that indicate your organization meets the eligibility requirements of the Spring 2011 program. To be eligible, among other things, a charity must be a registered 501(c)(3) public charity, having annual operating expenses of $1,000,000 to $10,000,000. 

If your organizationâ€™s operating expenses do fit this criteria you may submit the necessary documentation in one of two ways. The first way is you sign up as a charity administrator on your charity profile page in the Chase Community Giving application on facebook. You may also reply to this email with your most recent IRS filing (other than a Form 990-N), or with your organizationâ€™s audited financial statements within 72 hours of having received this email. If we do not receive financials from you that match these eligibility criteria within 72 hours, then your organization will be removed from the Spring 2011 Chase Community Giving program.

If you find that your organization does not fit within the eligibility requirements for the Spring 2011 program, you may also have your Executive Director reply to this email confirming that we may remove you from this springâ€™s program. 

Please see the full Official Rules for more information about eligibility and program requirements.

Official Rules:
http://apps.facebook.com/chasecommunitygiving/rules

Sincerely,
The Chase Community Giving Team


*MY RESPONSE TO THEM:

----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Leash Animal Rescue <[email protected]>
To: Philanthropy and Community Relations <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, April 29, 2011 10:57:36 PM
Subject: Re: A Message From Chase Community Giving*

To Whom It May Concern:

Our 501(c) non-profit organization was selected and put up for voting for the Spring 2011 round for the Chase Community Giving grant of $25,000. Per your email, organizations in this round are to be those of which have an income of atleast $1,000,000 in a fiscal year. Our organization does not meet this requirement; however, out of all the 501(c)3 non-profit charities in the United States, we were still selected to be up for this round's voting by Chase Community Giving.


Voting for this round started April 21st and is to end May 4th. It is now April 29th, and we are just now being asked to show proof of our financials, which in doing so will either allow us to continue in the running for this round, or will kick us out completely.


Throughout the competition, per your LeaderBoard, we have remained in the Top 100 all throughout. In order to win $25,000, an organization does not need to be in 1st place, but must fall within the Top 100 charities. As of right now we have 121 votes. These are not just votes, but individuals who have voted for our organization to show their support of the work we do to help homeless animals. These individuals, just like any other individual on FaceBook, were given only 10 votes total for this entire voting round to be used on the 10 charities they believed were most deserving. By Chase Community Giving incorrectly listing our organization in the wrong voting period, not only did they give our organization false belief that we could win $25,000, but they gave all 121 of our supporters false belief as well. Additionally, if our organization is removed from the running in this round, these 121 supporters will be wrongfully shorted 1 vote for this round, while all other individuals who did not vote for our rescue were able to successfully use all 10 of the votes they were granted.

We are a non-profit organization ran 100% by volunteers. We have used financial resources to help network this round's voting so that our organization could have a good chance to win $25,000. These financial resources will now be wasted if we are removed from the running, due to Chase Community Giving's error in listing their eligible charities.

In order to vote for a charity, an individual must first "Like" the Chase Community Giving FaceBook page and then allow them access to their basic FaceBook information. Our organization just generated 121 "Likes" for Chase Community Giving that was done under false pretenses; these 121 individuals believed we had a chance to win. I am also aware that this is not the only charity that has been wrongfully listed in this round and then removed due to Chase Community Giving's error.

Personally, I believe that if any charity that has the income of under $1,000,000 can remain in the Top 100 for this length of time, it shows something very positive about their work and the support they have. Please take this into consideration.

If this is not the correct contact to be discussing this matter with, in your response to me, please provide the nessisary contact information so I may contact the appropriate division.
Thank you for your time,

Kelly
President-Founder
~LEASH Animal Rescue~
[email protected]
www.leashanimalrescue.org


----------



## Angi

Oh that really sucks. You should tell them you would love to spend 100,000.00 a year to help find homes for animals...that is why you need the money!!!!!!! I am so bummed for you 
On another note it took me awhile to figure out that I can only vote once for you. It kept saying I had 9 votes left so I kept trying to vote.


----------



## Angi

Oh that really sucks. You should tell them you would love to spend 100,000.00 a year to help find homes for animals...that is why you need the money!!!!!!! I am so bummed for you 
On another note it took me awhile to figure out that I can only vote once for you. It kept saying I had 9 votes left so I kept trying to vote.


----------



## Isa

O no that is so frustrating!! I am so sorry what they are doing is very unfair!


----------

